# Judged for being a Maltese Lover



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I posted some pictures of my babies like the picture on my signature on another website and I got such strange/mean responses from some members. Couple of guys said that I need to get married and have kids instead. One guy said he finds the thread disturbing, etc. Do any of you get judged or get rude comments for loving your fur babies too much? It normally takes a lot for someone to upset me but those comments got me fuming!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, what kind of website was it? I find that particularly, some men do not understand the utter fascination we have with our dogs. But really, who cares. But I wouldn't go posting dog stuff on a football forum.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, judged and "found guilty----and rightly so, your honor!"


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

One of the reasons that I love SM so much is that everyone here understand my obsession with my fluffs and they are the same about their fluffs.

Many of my co-workers or real life friends don't understand either. Some do, but most it chalk it up to me being me.

Some people are obsessed about their grandkids, some about other things -- I'm that way about my fluffs.

But as Pam said -- who cares -- I'm who I am and there's nothing wrong with the love I have for the fluffs. 

I'm too old to worry about what other people think. If you know me or care about me, you understand how important my fluffs are to me, and if you don't, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ehhhh, I've been judged on my FB page before. I proudly stated that I was not blessed with children (I kept miscarriaging) and so I was going to enjoy EVERY single minute of treating Lady Bella like the Diva she deserves to be. It was funny how a comment like that makes people hush  . Don't let 'em get to you. You are blessed as are your little ones.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Before I had a maltese, I thought it was stupid to dress your dog and put bows in its hair. I thought those ladies that bought fancy crystal collars and baby blanets for their dogs needed to get a life. Well, now I am one of them-though I still think using strollers is going a step too far hehe. 

I enjoy dressing Rrocky in sweaters and coats, he enjoys them and needs them in the winter. I dont put bows in his hair because it isnt long enough. I do look at doggir clothes a lot, and fancy collars and dishes. I like it. He is my baby but I recignize he is not a human child.

He is a dog. I respect his doggness. We use nilif and positive reinforcement, he does not pee on the floor or tear something up to get back at me for things, if he pees on the floor he does it because I didnt let him out when he had to go.

I try not to humanize him. He is a dog. I think a lot of people out there assume we think they are little humans due to how we take care of them and dress them. No its not right for them to spaz out on us due to their misconceptions but it is what it is.  I would post more pics personally!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a friend on FB who has started with little comments when I share some sayings about dogs. He hasn't commented on my avatar but will say things like - "be careful, you're becoming one of those women with 11 cats..."

I am beginning to think that maybe the safest place to share our love and adoration is right here, lol! I used to post on a purse forum and I would take pictures of a new handbag with Bonnie, and they appreciated it, but I guess it does depend on the nature of the forum/website.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't care if people do think I am eccentric about my dogs. But I think that what happened to you a matter of faceless meanness that is prevalent on the internet and on the freeway. Some people seem to try really hard to be nasty...even ugly. Sometimes I read the comments on CNN news and just shake my head. SM is a very different forum.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

One word --> "Whatever" 
I see what you mean about the "breed". I got some negative comments on the maltese in my Snowy & Crystal youtube channel. I rememer that I kept on ignoring them until one day when I was already not in a mood and read one comment that said "get yoourself real dogs". Got me angry , but well, shook it off and switched to the "whatever" mode.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I understand what you're saying.. I've been called ... The Dog Lady .... The Baby Lady

(because of my job) and .... The Flower Lady... 

Whatever I do I do it apparently that I make that impression on people. 

I LOVE my fluffs!!.......They are part of my family!!!

I love mr babies!!! .....I chose this as my job!!!

I love gardening!!!! It is a rewarding beautiful therapeutic pastime!

I DON'T CARE what people think or say I'll never change!!! 

I Love Spoiled Maltese because I am not judged for loving my fur babies!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> Before I had a maltese, I thought it was stupid to dress your dog and put bows in its hair. I thought those ladies that bought fancy crystal collars and baby blanets for their dogs needed to get a life. Well, now I am one of them-though I still think using strollers is going a step too far hehe.
> 
> I enjoy dressing Rrocky in sweaters and coats, he enjoys them and needs them in the winter. I dont put bows in his hair because it isnt long enough. I do look at doggir clothes a lot, and fancy collars and dishes. I like it. He is my baby but I recignize he is not a human child.
> 
> ...



This used to be me too. I remember laughing my fanny off at someone pushing their dogs in a stroller and commented how ridiculous that was. Well guess what? Now i am that person who puts dogs in a stroller and I totally get it now.

So just chalk it up to them not being enlightened.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

People can be very rude and stupid. :angry:That's what they do with their spare time. Pathetic, isn't it? Talk about needing to get a life. If you can't say something nice....
I'm not on any other forums. Never have been. Don't think I ever will be. I'm passionate about Maltese, love my Tyler to pieces and only found him because of SM and love hearing about and seeing everyone's fluffs and trying to help rescues. I do almost all my doggie stuff here because you all understand. I used to not do any on FB because I do know that outside of my SM friends, most of my other friends and my family don't get it. So I would just let that stuff roll of my back, unfriend someone or just ignore it.



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> *I have a friend on FB who has started with little comments when I share some sayings about dogs. He hasn't commented on my avatar but will say things like - "be careful, you're becoming one of those women with 11 cats..."*
> 
> I am beginning to think that maybe the safest place to share our love and adoration is right here, lol! I used to post on a purse forum and I would take pictures of a new handbag with Bonnie, and they appreciated it, but I guess it does depend on the nature of the forum/website.


Linda - I've seen those posts on your wall. I just laugh. You usually have a good retort.:chili::chili:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> This used to be me too. I remember laughing my fanny off at someone pushing their dogs in a stroller and commented how ridiculous that was. Well guess what? Now i am that person who puts dogs in a stroller and I totally get it now.
> 
> So just chalk it up to them not being enlightened.




I couldnt agree more and honestly real dog lovers should be more concerned about animals being abused and neglected vs taking a stand against someone who very much loves their pups and indulges in it.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> I posted some pictures of my babies like the picture on my signature on another website and I got such strange/mean responses from some members. Couple of guys said that I need to get married and have kids instead. One guy said he finds the thread disturbing, etc. Do any of you get judged or get rude comments for loving your fur babies too much? It normally takes a lot for someone to upset me but those comments got me fuming!!


Can you see the eyeballs popping out of my head. :angry: Here's the thing, as long as they don't have any "dogs", be relieved. Not only were they rude, but so unkind. I honestly think they were just darn gosh jealous. 

I never ran into those type of comments, but they would be sorry if they did, I did hear that some were saying behind my back, that I am "obssessed" with my babies. Like water off a ducks back.

You could reply, "oh, thanks so much for noticing my fur-babies, aren't they so adorable. Oh I only wish, everyone could experience such joy. But if you don't understand, that's okay, as long as you don't have dogs yourself. Some people just aren't dog people, and that's okay, but they sure do miss out on so much undconditional love, but if you don't understand, than it's best that you don't have one. Thanks again for noticing my precious babies" 

Quite honestly, with comments like that, I hope to heck they don't have a fur-baby. 

What I find disturbing, is the peson who found it disturbing, shows a very unhappy person.


Yeh, that would make me upset too, but I would fire right back at them, with what I wrote above. They probably shouldn't have skin children either, if they do.

So sorry your were the receipent of such rude wacko comments. But try as hard as you can, not to let it get to you, oh but I would respond, and just what I wrote above.

It's not even rude, it's bordline insane of them!! Bet you 10 to 1, they are in looooooove with the computer they own!

Hugs to you.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I was actually told once..."no wonder your not married"  I'm pretty sensitive and it really hurt my feelings because I adore my dogs and they are so wonderful but I sure hope I get married and he loves them too. Alot of people do say things that I know they think I'm overboard but also that they think I will be an excellent mom some day lol. Aren't I already haha? I do want children of course I love children and worked with them for many years bu that will not change the way I feel about my fur babies and how I treat them and if I couldn't for some reason have skin children I would make my peace with that. I try to let stupid comments like that not bother me but it sometimes is hard when people actually act like because I love them so much there must be something wrong with me.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep! I've gotten that online and in real life. Just ignore them!
Our malts are special and we know that - it's a shame other people can't see that but as Kat said, whatever!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm trying to remember if anyone has ever said anything bad to me regarding my little furry babies, and I honestly can't remember one right now. That must mean that I am "Pyscho Dog Lady" and they are scared to say it to me and only talk behind my back. Good for them. Wouldn't want to have to open up a can of whoop @$$ on them anyway. Might break a nail.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*Missy* said:


> I was actually told once..."no wonder your not married"  I'm pretty sensitive and it really hurt my feelings because I adore my dogs and they are so wonderful but I sure hope I get married and he loves them too. Alot of people do say things that I know they think I'm overboard but also that they think I will be an excellent mom some day lol. Aren't I already haha? I do want children of course I love children and worked with them for many years bu that will not change the way I feel about my fur babies and how I treat them and if I couldn't for some reason have skin children I would make my peace with that. I try to let stupid comments like that not bother me but it sometimes is hard when people actually act like because I love them so much there must be something wrong with me.


 
I am so sorry, someone said that to you. Listen, there isn't an excuse in the world for unkindness, or rudeness. But guess what, it's a reflection on them not you, so don't you worry at all. Just feel sorry for them, and continue to enjoy the love of your baby :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

People who can't say anything nice and feel the need to say mean spirited things about others are usually unhappy with themselves. Or, simply immature.

I have two relatives who have made mean spirited remarks about me and my husband because we love Snowball so much. That is their problem and I feel sorry for them. One of these women went so far as to comment that so many of my FB friends have Maltese ... implying that my friends don't have a life. I almost wrote back and told her to delve further into the personalities of my friends ... and, what kind of careers so many of them have. But, I'm smart enough to just let it go. And, Felix and I are blessed to have friends and the rest of our relatives who love Snowball and treat him like the wonderful family member that he is. 

SM is a safe and wonderful place to share pictures and stories, or concerns about your fluff babies. As for guys who make fun about Maltese ... I have seen many hearts melt after holding a Maltese. It often turns into love forever ... even for macho men!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> People who can't say anything nice and feel the need to say mean spirited things about others are usually unhappy with themselves. Or, simply immature.
> 
> I have two relatives who have made mean spirited remarks about me and my husband because we love Snowball so much. That is their problem and I feel sorry for them. One of these women went so far as to comment that so many of my FB friends have Maltese ... implying that my friends don't have a life. I almost wrote back and told her to delve further into the personalities of my friends ... and, what kind of careers so many of them have. But, I'm smart enough to just let it go. And, Felix and I are blesed to have friends and the rest of our relatives who love Snowball and treat him like the wonderful family member that he is.
> 
> SM is a safe and wonderful place to share pictures and stories, or concerns about your fluff babies. As for guys who make fun about Maltese ... I have seen many hearts melt after holding a Maltese. It often turns into love forever ... even for macho men!


 
BINGO!!!!! Rude comments, are a very good sign of compelte unhappiness in one's self.

My hubby, Mr. Macho, actually goes around showing pics of the kids, a very proud Daddy. 

So yes, I truly do pity people such as that, it's a reflection on them, and may they find happiness someday.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, what kind of website was it? I find that particularly, some men do not understand the utter fascination we have with our dogs. But really, who cares. But I wouldn't go posting dog stuff on a football forum.


It's a general forum for Asian American community where there are men and women members. It's not specific to men like football forum.



Lacie's Mom said:


> One of the reasons that I love SM so much is that everyone here understand my obsession with my fluffs and they are the same about their fluffs.
> 
> Many of my co-workers or real life friends don't understand either. Some do, but most it chalk it up to me being me.
> 
> ...


You're right. I shouldn't let it get to me but some people are just so mean and judgemental. I am so glad to have a community like SM! :wub::wub::wub:



Summergirl73 said:


> Ehhhh, I've been judged on my FB page before. I proudly stated that I was not blessed with children (I kept miscarriaging) and so I was going to enjoy EVERY single minute of treating Lady Bella like the Diva she deserves to be. It was funny how a comment like that makes people hush  . Don't let 'em get to you. You are blessed as are your little ones.


 
Thank you for your kind words! 




shellbeme said:


> Before I had a maltese, I thought it was stupid to dress your dog and put bows in its hair. I thought those ladies that bought fancy crystal collars and baby blanets for their dogs needed to get a life. Well, now I am one of them-though I still think using strollers is going a step too far hehe.





shellbeme said:


> I enjoy dressing Rrocky in sweaters and coats, he enjoys them and needs them in the winter. I dont put bows in his hair because it isnt long enough. I do look at doggir clothes a lot, and fancy collars and dishes. I like it. He is my baby but I recignize he is not a human child.
> 
> He is a dog. I respect his doggness. We use nilif and positive reinforcement, he does not pee on the floor or tear something up to get back at me for things, if he pees on the floor he does it because I didnt let him out when he had to go.
> 
> I try not to humanize him. He is a dog. I think a lot of people out there assume we think they are little humans due to how we take care of them and dress them. No its not right for them to spaz out on us due to their misconceptions but it is what it is.  I would post more pics personally!




I know my dogs are not the same as having skin babies but they are close enough!  As for pictures, I think I will only posts them here from now on. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I have a friend on FB who has started with little comments when I share some sayings about dogs. He hasn't commented on my avatar but will say things like - "be careful, you're becoming one of those women with 11 cats..."
> 
> I am beginning to think that maybe the safest place to share our love and adoration is right here, lol! I used to post on a purse forum and I would take pictures of a new handbag with Bonnie, and they appreciated it, but I guess it does depend on the nature of the forum/website.


 
Yea, I got a similar comment like that when I said I wanted another puppy! Whenever I see pictures of someone in SM getting a new pup, it makes me want to get more!...keke



Sylie said:


> I don't care if people do think I am eccentric about my dogs. But I think that what happened to you a matter of faceless meanness that is prevalent on the internet and on the freeway. Some people seem to try really hard to be nasty...even ugly. Sometimes I read the comments on CNN news and just shake my head. SM is a very different forum.


 
Yea, I wonder why they are like that? I think they need some love from furbabies to melt their heart!!!!




Katkoota said:


> One word --> "Whatever"





Katkoota said:


> I see what you mean about the "breed". I got some negative comments on the maltese in my Snowy & Crystal youtube channel. I rememer that I kept on ignoring them until one day when I was already not in a mood and read one comment that said "get yoourself real dogs". Got me angry , but well, shook it off and switched to the "whatever" mode.




Oh my gosh~~!!!!...Are you serious???? How rude is that!!! I think Snowy & Crystal are soooooooo precious!!! How many people can say their dogs can surf!!! Whenever I read your threads, I can tell how much you enjoy outdoors and how lucky your dogs are to be part of your family. I am sure you also feel lucky to have Snowy & Crystal as part of your family. BTW, I really enjoy your posts. 




Furbabies mom said:


> I understand what you're saying.. I've been called ... The Dog Lady .... The Baby Lady





Furbabies mom said:


> (because of my job) and .... The Flower Lady...
> 
> Whatever I do I do it apparently that I make that impression on people.
> 
> ...




AMEN~~!!!!! Preach it sista!!! 




bellaratamaltese said:


> This used to be me too. I remember laughing my fanny off at someone pushing their dogs in a stroller and commented how ridiculous that was. Well guess what? Now i am that person who puts dogs in a stroller and I totally get it now.





bellaratamaltese said:


> So just chalk it up to them not being enlightened.




For sure...dear Enlightened One~~ :thumbsup:




Snowbody said:


> People can be very rude and stupid. :angry:That's what they do with their spare time. Pathetic, isn't it? Talk about needing to get a life. If you can't say something nice....





Snowbody said:


> I'm not on any other forums. Never have been. Don't think I ever will be. I'm passionate about Maltese, love my Tyler to pieces and only found him because of SM and love hearing about and seeing everyone's fluffs and trying to help rescues. I do almost all my doggie stuff here because you all understand. I used to not do any on FB because I do know that outside of my SM friends, most of my other friends and my family don't get it. So I would just let that stuff roll of my back, unfriend someone or just ignore it.
> 
> Linda - I've seen those posts on your wall. I just laugh. You usually have a good retort.:chili::chili:



I would agree that it is pretty pathetic. I am sure that all they need is just some kisses from my furbabies and they will be a changed people for life!!! 




shellbeme said:


> I couldnt agree more and honestly real dog lovers should be more concerned about animals being abused and neglected vs taking a stand against someone who very much loves their pups and indulges in it.


 
Amen to that!!




allheart said:


> Can you see the eyeballs popping out of my head. :angry: Here's the thing, as long as they don't have any "dogs", be relieved. Not only were they rude, but so unkind. I honestly think they were just darn gosh jealous.





allheart said:


> I never ran into those type of comments, but they would be sorry if they did, I did hear that some were saying behind my back, that I am "obssessed" with my babies. Like water off a ducks back.
> 
> You could reply, "oh, thanks so much for noticing my fur-babies, aren't they so adorable. Oh I only wish, everyone could experience such joy. But if you don't understand, that's okay, as long as you don't have dogs yourself. Some people just aren't dog people, and that's okay, but they sure do miss out on so much undconditional love, but if you don't understand, than it's best that you don't have one. Thanks again for noticing my precious babies"
> 
> ...




Thanks!! You are always sooooo sweet!! ***HUGS BACK*** 
I did respond in a smiliar manner as what you put above. I didn't want to give them the satisfaction that they got to me. 




*Missy* said:


> I was actually told once..."no wonder your not married"  I'm pretty sensitive and it really hurt my feelings because I adore my dogs and they are so wonderful but I sure hope I get married and he loves them too. Alot of people do say things that I know they think I'm overboard but also that they think I will be an excellent mom some day lol. Aren't I already haha? I do want children of course I love children and worked with them for many years bu that will not change the way I feel about my fur babies and how I treat them and if I couldn't for some reason have skin children I would make my peace with that. I try to let stupid comments like that not bother me but it sometimes is hard when people actually act like because I love them so much there must be something wrong with me.


Yea, I get that too!!!!...or I get comments like, "now you really won't get married now that you have dogs!!" So rude!! :angry::angry::angry:




Orla said:


> Yep! I've gotten that online and in real life. Just ignore them!





Orla said:


> Our malts are special and we know that - it's a shame other people can't see that but as Kat said, whatever!




Yea!!!...WHATEVER!!! 
BTW, I looooooooooove your MILO and my MILO too!!! :wub::wub::wub:




LuvMyBoys said:


> I'm trying to remember if anyone has ever said anything bad to me regarding my little furry babies, and I honestly can't remember one right now. That must mean that I am "Pyscho Dog Lady" and they are scared to say it to me and only talk behind my back. Good for them. Wouldn't want to have to open up a can of whoop @$$ on them anyway. Might break a nail.


hahaha...you funny. Can I send them your way so that you can open up a can of whoop @$$ on them?...I promise to pay for your manicure!! 




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> People who can't say anything nice and feel the need to say mean spirited things about others are usually unhappy with themselves. Or, simply immature.





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I have two relatives who have made mean spirited remarks about me and my husband because we love Snowball so much. That is their problem and I feel sorry for them. One of these women went so far as to comment that so many of my FB friends have Maltese ... implying that my friends don't have a life. I almost wrote back and told her to delve further into the personalities of my friends ... and, what kind of careers so many of them have. But, I'm smart enough to just let it go. And, Felix and I are blessed to have friends and the rest of our relatives who love Snowball and treat him like the wonderful family member that he is.
> 
> SM is a safe and wonderful place to share pictures and stories, or concerns about your fluff babies. As for guys who make fun about Maltese ... I have seen many hearts melt after holding a Maltese. It often turns into love forever ... even for macho men!


 

In terms of personality and intelligence, I am pretty social with many friends and I can't be dumb with an MBA degree!

I take Mimi & Milo (My M&Ms) everywhere with me whenever I can. My close friends are good about my dogs. When I come across someone who says that they are not dog person, they no longer say that once they interact with my sweet furbabies. They melt in your heart, not in your hands!!...keke...get it?...get it?...m&m commercial...keke.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I teach 12 and 13 year old middle school students all day, so I observe everyday how mean and insensitive some kids can be. These are the same kids who may grow up to be be mean, insensitive adults. They can't understand how anything different than their beliefs has any value. I've become pretty good at ignoring those kind of people. I just tell myself, "They're probably the same jerk they were in middle school!" 

I often wonder why it is culturally acceptable to be crazy about a sports team, but if you're crazy about your fluffs you are "weird." You can paint your face, wear outlandish outfits, dress in your "team wear" all day and spend hours, and hours, and hours, watching someone else play a game. Then if "your team" wins, it's acceptable to celebrate as if you yourself played the game. You can spend hundreds of dollars going to games, tailgate all day, fly to other cities to watch your team, but if you spend hundreds of dollars on your beloved fluff you are "sick" and need to "get a life."

Years ago, I was in the teacher's lounge having lunch and was bemoaning how much a vet bill had been, and the jock PE teacher said, "Well I'd have a 25 cent cure for that, " and he made a motion of shooting a gun!!!!! I never felt the same about that teacher. 

Just recently I was walking in the park and two men (that I've gotten to know because we walk at the same time) were there with their dogs. We got to discussing the two coyotes that have been seen frequently. One of the men said to me, "Would you put yourself between your dogs and a coyote?" I told him that OF COURSE I would. He just shook his head like I was crazy and said, "I knew you'd say that!" Well I can't understand how he WOULDN'T try to save his dog, but I didn't say anything just smiled and continued on my way.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> It's a general forum for Asian American community where there are men and women members. It's not specific to men like football forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hugs and love, hit the delete button in your mind on those comments, and just hold onto all of those who just oooooh and ahhhhhh over your babies. They get it, we get it, and as I said, hit the delete button on those who don't. Huge hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

luvmyboys said:


> i'm trying to remember if anyone has ever said anything bad to me regarding my little furry babies, and i honestly can't remember one right now. *that must mean that i am "pyscho dog lady" and they are scared to say it to me and only talk behind my back. Good for them. Wouldn't want to have to open up a can of whoop @$$ on them anyway. Might break a nail*.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

educ8m said:


> I teach 12 and 13 year old middle school students all day, so I observe everyday how mean and insensitive some kids can be. These are the same kids who may grow up to be be mean, insensitive adults. They can't understand how anything different than their beliefs has any value. I've become pretty good at ignoring those kind of people. I just tell myself, "They're probably the same jerk they were in middle school!"
> 
> I often wonder why it is culturally acceptable to be crazy about a sports team, but if you're crazy about your fluffs you are "weird." You can paint your face, wear outlandish outfits, dress in your "team wear" all day and spend hours, and hours, and hours, watching someone else play a game. Then if "your team" wins, it's acceptable to celebrate as if you yourself played the game. You can spend hundreds of dollars going to games, tailgate all day, fly to other cities to watch your team, but if you spend hundreds of dollars on your beloved fluff you are "sick" and need to "get a life."
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Why is it ok for guys to go crazy over sports and that's ok. It it's not ok to go crazy over our fur babies!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

allheart said:


> Hugs and love, hit the delete button in your mind on those comments, and just hold onto all of those who just oooooh and ahhhhhh over your babies. They get it, we get it, and as I said, hit the delete button on those who don't. Huge hugs.


Yea, thanks! Delete they go!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

educ8m said:


> I often wonder why it is culturally acceptable to be crazy about a sports team, but if you're crazy about your fluffs you are "weird." You can paint your face, wear outlandish outfits, dress in your "team wear" all day and spend hours, and hours, and hours, watching someone else play a game. Then if "your team" wins, it's acceptable to celebrate as if you yourself played the game. You can spend hundreds of dollars going to games, tailgate all day, fly to other cities to watch your team, but if you spend hundreds of dollars on your beloved fluff you are "sick" and need to "get a life."


Love this analogy! :goodpost: 

Honestly, people love to categorize others and it is especially easy to do on a computer where the dimensional person may not be so clear. I think that has a lot to do with the way people respond to these kinds of things. The desire to stereotype and categorize. 

My aunts (mom's sisters) are really not into pets. They never have been, but especially as I got into showing my dogs I think they were able to understand how important the dogs were to me and how much fun they bring into my life. They associated it with their husbands love of "cars" and the thousands they spend on antique car restoration and going to car shows and vintage auto-racing. They have expressed a genuine interest in seeing the show pictures and the ribbons and pictures of my dogs' famous relatives.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

educ8m said:


> I teach 12 and 13 year old middle school students all day, so I observe everyday how mean and insensitive some kids can be. These are the same kids who may grow up to be be mean, insensitive adults. They can't understand how anything different than their beliefs has any value. I've become pretty good at ignoring those kind of people. I just tell myself, "They're probably the same jerk they were in middle school!"
> 
> I often wonder why it is culturally acceptable to be crazy about a sports team, but if you're crazy about your fluffs you are "weird." You can paint your face, wear outlandish outfits, dress in your "team wear" all day and spend hours, and hours, and hours, watching someone else play a game. Then if "your team" wins, it's acceptable to celebrate as if you yourself played the game. You can spend hundreds of dollars going to games, tailgate all day, fly to other cities to watch your team, but if you spend hundreds of dollars on your beloved fluff you are "sick" and need to "get a life."
> 
> ...


Deb - you should have told him that you'd first put him between the coyote and yourself and your dogs. No great loss. :w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley:

I agree about the kids and growing up with preconceived stereotypes. I think that kids learn early in life from home, unfortunately, to hate those who are not like them and thus act in a very negative way. It's sad. And I also agree about insane sports crazed behavior being thought of as acceptable and interest and devotion to our sweet dogs not. So backwards.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, you took the words right out of my mouth...I would have said the exact same thing as you! I am who I am and I love my baby and I don't care who thinks I'm crazy!:HistericalSmiley:



Lacie's Mom said:


> One of the reasons that I love SM so much is that everyone here understand my obsession with my fluffs and they are the same about their fluffs.
> 
> Many of my co-workers or real life friends don't understand either. Some do, but most it chalk it up to me being me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree Sue...people sometimes just want to be rude and mean. I'm not on other forums either. Why go anywhere else when I can come here? I love SM!!! And I love all the people here because we all love our fluffs and understand. My facebook friends don't get it either. Who cares..they are missing out on having the love of their lives! Poor them.



Snowbody said:


> People can be very rude and stupid. :angry:That's what they do with their spare time. Pathetic, isn't it? Talk about needing to get a life. If you can't say something nice....
> I'm not on any other forums. Never have been. Don't think I ever will be. I'm passionate about Maltese, love my Tyler to pieces and only found him because of SM and love hearing about and seeing everyone's fluffs and trying to help rescues. I do almost all my doggie stuff here because you all understand. I used to not do any on FB because I do know that outside of my SM friends, most of my other friends and my family don't get it. So I would just let that stuff roll of my back, unfriend someone or just ignore it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a great analogy...I'll remember that one! And would I put myself between my Rocky and a coyote any day of the week. And we have a lot around here. I don't think I would have been able to keep my mouth shut on that one...I would like to throw him in front of my dog!:angry:




educ8m said:


> I teach 12 and 13 year old middle school students all day, so I observe everyday how mean and insensitive some kids can be. These are the same kids who may grow up to be be mean, insensitive adults. They can't understand how anything different than their beliefs has any value. I've become pretty good at ignoring those kind of people. I just tell myself, "They're probably the same jerk they were in middle school!"
> 
> I often wonder why it is culturally acceptable to be crazy about a sports team, but if you're crazy about your fluffs you are "weird." You can paint your face, wear outlandish outfits, dress in your "team wear" all day and spend hours, and hours, and hours, watching someone else play a game. Then if "your team" wins, it's acceptable to celebrate as if you yourself played the game. You can spend hundreds of dollars going to games, tailgate all day, fly to other cities to watch your team, but if you spend hundreds of dollars on your beloved fluff you are "sick" and need to "get a life."
> 
> ...


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> I posted some pictures of my babies like the picture on my signature on another website and I got such strange/mean responses from some members. Couple of guys said that I need to get married and have kids instead. One guy said he finds the thread disturbing, etc. Do any of you get judged or get rude comments for loving your fur babies too much? It normally takes a lot for someone to upset me but those comments got me fuming!!


I'm really sorry that these guys upset you. But, it's really their problem. 
There is something wrong with a man that would make sure a rude, personal comment to a woman.

My age is going to show here, but I just can't get over the way men think they can speak to women today.

I'd have responded in such a manner, they'd never say another rude, personal thing to me again....but, that's me. I don't suffer fools gladly, and there guys are fools.

I AM married, raised a son, and STLL dressed my Yorkies all of their lives...and fully plan to dress my new Maltese baby girl, as well.

And, I'm one of those crazy lady's that has not one stroller, but two!

I bought one.....later found another on that was easier for me to manage.

They're great to have along for shopping trips, or when we camp, and the streets are too wet for Kia to walk. (She's in full coat.)

If they say anything else....I'd ask them what is making them feel so insecure in their lives, that they need to attempt to criticize you.

In the meantime, post whatever you want in that forum!

Sheila


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I get the ,friends don't understand. Luckily I'm married to a guy who loves the fluffers as much as I do!

If you look at my FB,it's gone to the dogs...Almost every friend is a dog lover and has their fluffers as their avatar...

I've been blessed with fluffers instead of kids too.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a man who loves his little Malt. People laugh at me when I walk Diamond around in her pink harness and leash, especially in the winter here in Toronto when she is wearing her little parka. Let them laugh I think. My Diamond is my guardian angel. She is as loyal as any big dog. I've seen her put her little body between me and someone she think is a threat (anyone she doesn't recognize.) She relieves my depression and anxiety and does me more good than any medication or treatment I've had, so let them laugh. 
Men who pick on people with small dogs are insecure. 
George Carlin, the legendary acerbic comic, took his little maltese everywhere in a Louis Vuitton carrier. Steven Tyler has a Maltese. Roman emperors and governors had maltese and loved them so much they had poems written for them and monuments built for them at death. There are stories of maltese (or ancestors of maltese- small white dogs at any rate) throwing themselves into the graves of their masters, generals who died in battle. 
Malts are every bit as real a dog as a rottweiler, and there's nothing wrong with being dedicated to a living soul that is completely dedicated to you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

DiamondsDad said:


> I'm a man who loves his little Malt. People laugh at me when I walk Diamond around in her pink harness and leash, especially in the winter here in Toronto when she is wearing her little parka. Let them laugh I think. My Diamond is my guardian angel. She is as loyal as any big dog. I've seen her put her little body between me and someone she think is a threat (anyone she doesn't recognize.) She relieves my depression and anxiety and does me more good than any medication or treatment I've had, so let them laugh.
> Men who pick on people with small dogs are insecure.
> George Carlin, the legendary acerbic comic, took his little maltese everywhere in a Louis Vuitton carrier. Steven Tyler has a Maltese. Roman emperors and governors had maltese and loved them so much they had poems written for them and monuments built for them at death. There are stories of maltese (or ancestors of maltese- small white dogs at any rate) throwing themselves into the graves of their masters, generals who died in battle.
> Malts are every bit as real a dog as a rottweiler, and there's nothing wrong with being dedicated to a living soul that is completely dedicated to you.


Yep and one of the leaders on my road to getting a Malt was this big burly guy who tucked his 4 pound Bella into his leather jacket and took off on his Harley hog.
Plus this:







http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k613/SylieS/elvis-presley-maltese.jpg


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

DiamondsDad said:


> I'm a man who loves his little Malt. People laugh at me when I walk Diamond around in her pink harness and leash, especially in the winter here in Toronto when she is wearing her little parka. Let them laugh I think. My Diamond is my guardian angel. She is as loyal as any big dog. I've seen her put her little body between me and someone she think is a threat (anyone she doesn't recognize.) She relieves my depression and anxiety and does me more good than any medication or treatment I've had, so let them laugh.
> Men who pick on people with small dogs are insecure.
> George Carlin, the legendary acerbic comic, took his little maltese everywhere in a Louis Vuitton carrier. Steven Tyler has a Maltese. Roman emperors and governors had maltese and loved them so much they had poems written for them and monuments built for them at death. There are stories of maltese (or ancestors of maltese- small white dogs at any rate) throwing themselves into the graves of their masters, generals who died in battle.
> Malts are every bit as real a dog as a rottweiler, and there's nothing wrong with being dedicated to a living soul that is completely dedicated to you.


Chris, there you have it...you are a REAL man, secure in your identity. My husband, has walked our Yorkies, (before we lost our precious Sydney 11 months ago tomorrow) all decked out in their pink harnesses, little pink Epik's boots, he pushes a stroller when we are at an outdoor Mall, and he doesn't give it a 2nd thought.

We are getting our 1st little Maltese a week from tomorrow, and she will be all decked out in pink, and once again, he will not give a 2nd thought to taking her anyplace.

When we had to let Sydney go....he cried as hard as I cried, and he still cries when I am crying, missing her.

You're so very right....a little dog will put herself in between whatever she perceives as a threat to you. My Sydney did just that one time, when we had a carpet measurer here, and something was just "off' about the way he lingered in my home.

(My DH is retired, and when he pulled up in front of the house, the guy said, "You've got company." I replied, "That's not company, that's my husband." He said, "What is he doing home this time of the day?" I said, "He is retired."

This guy was out my back door and in his truck, before my husband made it into the house.

So, my Sydney knew he was "off".

Sheila


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I need to repeat myself. It has nothing to do with your love of tiny fluffs or anything else...it is all about people just being nasty on the internet. They don't think, they don't care...they just look for any possible way to be cruel and hateful. Maybe those people are in a position in life where they must always be "nice" and just need to break out. I don't know the cause, but I have seen it enough to know that it is without reason. No matter what ...there will be angry, hostile, repressed persons who just have to make hurtful remarks. It is the dark side of the internet. It has absolutely nothing to do with you, your love of dogs or anything at all. It is simply repressed persons getting nasty behind a disguise. At least that is my take on it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I had someone make the comment once about never finding a husband because of the way I love my dogs. I told him "I've had husbands and I've had dogs. The dogs are faithful." Shut that person right up!

Don't let it get to you - our fluffs bring us so much joy and it's OK to be a little crazy about them!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I need to repeat myself. It has nothing to do with your love of tiny fluffs or anything else...it is all about people just being nasty on the internet. They don't think, they don't care...they just look for any possible way to be cruel and hateful. Maybe those people are in a position in life where they must always be "nice" and just need to break out. I don't know the cause, but I have seen it enough to know that it is without reason. No matter what ...there will be angry, hostile, repressed persons who just have to make hurtful remarks. It is the dark side of the internet. It has absolutely nothing to do with you, your love of dogs or anything at all. It is simply repressed persons getting nasty behind a disguise. At least that is my take on it.


Sylvia,
You're absolutely right. People say things on the Internet, because they're cowards hiding behind a keyboard, that I doubt they'd have the nerve to say to someone's face.

In many cases, it is "misplaced anger". They are angry over something in their lives, and they take it out on someone else.

But, in many cases, it's insecurity, esp. since this was two, so-called men, saying these things to a woman. 

I grew up in a different time, men didn't say personal things to a woman.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

maggieh said:


> I had someone make the comment once about never finding a husband because of the way I love my dogs. I told him "I've had husbands and I've had dogs. The dogs are faithful." Shut that person right up!
> 
> Don't let it get to you - our fluffs bring us so much joy and it's OK to be a little crazy about them!


Great come back, Maggie!

I would never let anyone upset me about my fluffs.

Although, when I was very young , in my 20's and I had gotten my 1st Yorkie, from a wonderful show breeder, a very large, rude woman, at my Vet's office, looked at her and said, "She doesn't have much hair, does she?"

Well, with a silky coated Yorkie, it takes two years to grow the long, beautiful coat, she grew.

There was this part of me, that wanted to reply, "Well, you certainly have plenty of fat." But, that would have lowered me to her level, and besides, I'm not the kind of person, that cares if someone is over-weight. I have a close friend that is over-weight, and it has an emotional cause.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Real men love cute little dogs and kitties too...








































It takes a real man to walk dogs in dresses...♥♥


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Michelle, these are abolutely wonderful pictures!!! Who is that wonderful man with all of the adorable fluffs???



michellerobison said:


> Real men love cute little dogs and kitties too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I heard a great one today. Bonnie's groomer, Jim, was here and he told me a story of a woman he came upon while walking his two Afghan Hounds. The woman was very well dressed, and in an expensive part of town (Sutton Place). She looked at the dogs and said, 'they'd make a beautiful coat'. Without thinking, Jim said, 'oh yeah? I bet you'd make a tough steak!"

Loved it!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I heard a great one today. Bonnie's groomer, Jim, was here and he told me a story of a woman he came upon while walking his two Afghan Hounds. The woman was very well dressed, and in an expensive part of town (Sutton Place). She looked at the dogs and said, 'they'd make a beautiful coat'. Without thinking, Jim said, 'oh yeah? I bet you'd make a tough steak!"
> 
> Loved it!


Oh, Linda, that really is a great one!!!!

But goodness, what a horrible thing for a woman to say to a man, walking his dogs. Just goes to show you, that money does not breed Class.

My Mother always told me, there is "Old Money" and there is "New Money", and the people that have "New Money" spend their lives obesessing over it, and have no Class, whereas people that come from "Old Money" don't worry about it, and have Class.

I'd say this woman was from the "New Money" level.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

yorkieville said:


> Oh, Linda, that really is a great one!!!!
> 
> But goodness, what a horrible thing for a woman to say to a man, walking his dogs. Just goes to show you, that money does not breed Class.
> 
> ...


LOL, Jim said she reminded him of Cruella DeVille, from 101 Dalmations!:HistericalSmiley:

But, I have to respectfully disagree with your mom, I've met many people with old money who have little or no class!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> LOL, Jim said she reminded him of Cruella DeVille, from 101 Dalmations!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> But, I have to respectfully disagree with your mom, I've met many people with old money who have little or no class!:smilie_tischkante:


 I was thinking that too Cruella DeVille...


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

maggieh said:


> I had someone make the comment once about never finding a husband because of the way I love my dogs. I told him *"I've had husbands and I've had dogs. The dogs are faithful."* Shut that person right up!
> 
> Don't let it get to you - our fluffs bring us so much joy and it's OK to be a little crazy about them!


I love your quote, and I couldn't agree more! It's so true! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> LOL, Jim said she reminded him of Cruella DeVille, from 101 Dalmations!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> But, I have to respectfully disagree with your mom, I've met many people with old money who have little or no class!:smilie_tischkante:


Ah, Cruella Deville, that's appropriate! 

Well, my mother lived in a different world. She's been gone since Febraury 23rd, 1998.

And, I think she only knew the people with "Old Money" that had class.

She had class, a true lady, in every respect of the word, and I miss her more than I can say.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

yorkieville said:


> Ah, Cruella Deville, that's appropriate!
> 
> Well, my mother lived in a different world. She's been gone since Febraury 23rd, 1998.
> 
> ...


She sounds like a very wise woman. I'm sure she knew from her experience, and from the way it sounds, people were just genuinely nice to her, regardless of their station in life.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Michelle that last picture is so sweet. So much tutu and pink! They all look precious! I have seen some of those pictures of your husband and they are so sweet!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> She sounds like a very wise woman. I'm sure she knew from her experience, and from the way it sounds, people were just genuinely nice to her, regardless of their station in life.


Linda, she was wonderful! She had the kindest heart you could ever imagine. 

And I think you hit the nail on the head, people were kind to her, no matter their station in life. Because she was kind to everyone.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, I find we are on here so much sometimes that we forget that teeny fluffs in cute clothes aren't really always well regarded.  I used to think dogs looked silly in clothes myself, but I have certainly been enlightened  don't have a stroller. That probably won't happen. When out I tend to use really cute harnesses, that, I find, is usually more acceptable, get lots of positive comments on those, and honestly I live in small dog city..... people really pamper their pooches here. We have a fab. doggy clothing store right down the street. Posting online gets positive responses if the clothing is omitted. 

So cute, Hubby is so proud of taking the girls out all dressed up. He doesn't even notice if they look a little incredulous as he raves on about his girls.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Real men love cute little dogs and kitties too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michelle, I LOVE these pictures! The fluff babies and their dad look so happy, content, and so in love with one another!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Michelle, I LOVE these pictures! The fluff babies and their dad look so happy, content, and so in love with one another!!:wub::wub::wub:


Michelle, not sure if I commented on these adorable pics, I meant to, because they are beyond precious!!!! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just tell them I'm a crazy old dog lady. Whatever...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm a bit late on this ..( gotten way behind on posts here)

Until I got Missy I always had larger mixed breed dogs..all with lots of fur and never did the clothes thing. I, however always have 'obcessed' over my pooches. Oddly nobody ever considered it 'odd' until I got Missy . 
From the time we got her I put sweaters on her , basically for practical purposes. We got her in the fall (chilly) and we have cold snowy winters here and without having that undercoat like many other breeds have she got cold easily. I didn't have a computer then and much access to doggie clothes so I'd go to thrift shops and buy baby sweaters and put them on backwards ( buttons down her back). Yup people thought I lost it! LOL ... did I care?...nope! 

Sometimes, if I felt like it I'd explain the reason. I can't say anyone was 'mean'... just would get a bit of teasing about it. 

Then came my computer and Maltese sites and seeing the fun with bows, dresses etc. That's what it is with me...fun!! I also have to add that in our area coats/sweaters , especially on the 'wee-ones' is not uncommon BUT dresses and bow-ties etc are! 
Even when I put the two 'ponies' in Naddie's hair we get lots of comments as if nobody had ever seen such a thing before! LOL ... though comments are usually complimentary! ... and the same for bow ties on Quincy... that is very very new in this area and in fact I personally have never seen it other than my Quincy. 

I don't put dresses on Naddie every day.... mostly special occasions and outtings. People do think it a bit over the top...but seem to get a kick out of it ( though probably are rolling their eyes when I'm not looking LOL ).

The stroller I got for Quincy because he tires on long walks. Naddie loves long walks so it was stroller or leave Quincy home. Again.. it's practical but that truly is a very new concept in our area and people have never said anything mean but do laugh at it and know they are thinking this is going too far...again...do I care??? NOPE! 

At my age, I've learned to sort out those thing that bother me and 'doggie stuff' and what people think about what I do or don't do doesn't phase me at all. I don't seek anyones approval and ignore any disapproval...I simply don't care! LOL


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have always been a "crazy dog lady" even without a dog all these years. Since I got Bailey, I've gotten a lot of negative comments from people...I just shrug them off and chalk it up to them being ignorant jerks. hahaha! I've also had co-workers mock me for spending so much money and time at the vet when my cat was ill and diagnosed with cancer. What makes me the most sad is when such comments come from other pet owners. Makes me wonder how they treat their own pets. Even some of my closest friends have made some hurtful comments...one had said to me that she doesnt understand how people can spend so much money on their pets' vet bills and other things when there are so many starving children in the world...to which I responded that one could say the same thing about her designer hand bags and expensive cars...

Anyways, I am glad to have a place like SM where we all understand each others love for our pets :grouphug:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Ha i know what you mean we all get judged at one time or another... First real men love dogs evn with bows and dresses so those boys commenting tell them to grow up :thumbsup: I love SM becauwe everyone here understands my love for my babies its funny because when people ask me how many kids do i have i count my fluffs too and they look at me weird and they say that doesnt count my DH tells them yes it does and dont get her started :HistericalSmiley:ill tear them a new butt hole... I have the right to care for my animals as i do and just because others dont understand or are open minded well i dont care :thumbsup: I learned early on when i got my babies that not everyone is meant to have animals in their family... 

Omg Michelle i love the pictures:wub::wub::wub:


my DH loves his babies :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

DiamondsDad said:


> I'm a man who loves his little Malt. People laugh at me when I walk Diamond around in her pink harness and leash, especially in the winter here in Toronto when she is wearing her little parka. Let them laugh I think. My Diamond is my guardian angel. She is as loyal as any big dog. I've seen her put her little body between me and someone she think is a threat (anyone she doesn't recognize.) She relieves my depression and anxiety and does me more good than any medication or treatment I've had, so let them laugh.
> Men who pick on people with small dogs are insecure.
> George Carlin, the legendary acerbic comic, took his little maltese everywhere in a Louis Vuitton carrier. Steven Tyler has a Maltese. Roman emperors and governors had maltese and loved them so much they had poems written for them and monuments built for them at death. There are stories of maltese (or ancestors of maltese- small white dogs at any rate) throwing themselves into the graves of their masters, generals who died in battle.
> Malts are every bit as real a dog as a rottweiler, and there's nothing wrong with being dedicated to a living soul that is completely dedicated to you.


:thumbsup: Perfectly said!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> I have always been a "crazy dog lady" even without a dog all these years.


Haha same here. I used to get "Dog Fancy" magazine before I even had a dog. Now that I have one, my crazy dog ladyness is a little more socially acceptable.

Some people have said nasty things about my love of my dog but whatever. She makes me smile every day, which is priceless to me.


----------

